# Anybody Chartered a boat in Bay of Islands New Zealand?



## TMain (May 25, 2011)

My wife and I would like to charter a sailboat in the Bay of Islands in New Zealand and wanted to ask if anyone had any experience with any particular charter companies there? Thanks


----------



## CharterGuide (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi there

There is a range of fantastic charter boats available on the NZ Charter Guide website: I can recommend all operators listed in the Bay of Islands.
Enjoy your time in New Zealand
Cheers, Martina


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*Bay of Islands*



TMain said:


> My wife and I would like to charter a sailboat in the Bay of Islands in New Zealand and wanted to ask if anyone had any experience with any particular charter companies there? Thanks


Hello *TMain*, have you found what you´ve been looking for? You posted your request in May, now it´s winter there in NZ and I suppose you are planning to sail with better weather conditions. If you are still looking you could try here:
Overnight Sailing Charters, Navigation Classes, Bay of Islands
The boat is fantastic but I think only available with skipper.


----------

